# Benedicta eggs!!!



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Okay, I was pretty excited yesterday when my pepperi laid for the first time.

BUT

This morning when I was doing a frog check before work, I found 3 eggs in my benedicta viv!



Deb


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

congrats!!

Is this their first clutch?

I am hoping that R. Benedicta get more established here in the US as I'd eventually like to get a pair. Absolutely stunning frogs! Out of curiosity, do you have any pics of your viv set-up that you can post (* doing research for the hopefully not so distant future  ).


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats Deb,
Seems like your frogs are starting to kick out some eggs. I'm in MD. & have noticed alot of deposited eggs in my tanks, must be the weather changes.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats!

I've been getting eggs from my benedicta for a while now. Unfortunately they seem to prefer the only two film canisters that are mounted in the viv and thus the only two film canisters that hold water. They've molded over pretty fast. I need to pay more attention to these canisters so when they lay I can pull immediately and hopefully get some eggs that are good!


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

poimandres said:


> congrats!!
> 
> Is this their first clutch?
> 
> I am hoping that R. Benedicta get more established here in the US as I'd eventually like to get a pair. Absolutely stunning frogs! Out of curiosity, do you have any pics of your viv set-up that you can post (* doing research for the hopefully not so distant future  ).


These were the first eggs I've seen. The eggs were stashed at the bottom of a vriesea. I've only had them for around 3 mos. I'll try to put up pictures this weekend. And I agree, they are stunning!

Deb


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Bob Fraser said:


> Congrats Deb,
> Seems like your frogs are starting to kick out some eggs. I'm in MD. & have noticed alot of deposited eggs in my tanks, must be the weather changes.


I think it's been a combo of things. Maybe weather changes, also I upped the temp in my frog room a couple of degrees because I thought it was getting too cold at night and I think a lot of my frogs are all hitting sexual maturity around the same time.

I currently have ten petri dishes with eggs and 52 tads (mostingly tincs, SI's and auratus, but one retic!  )

Deb


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I've been getting eggs from my benedicta for a while now. Unfortunately they seem to prefer the only two film canisters that are mounted in the viv and thus the only two film canisters that hold water. They've molded over pretty fast. I need to pay more attention to these canisters so when they lay I can pull immediately and hopefully get some eggs that are good!


Mine have ignored the film cans. Well I was wrong about the eggs. When I looked closer, they didn't look fresh, so I pulled the egg mass (yay for slurpee straws). Anyway, it turned out to be five eggs. The top two were bad. One more looked to be around 5-6 days of development. I'm not sure if it's that old or stopped at that point.

But in the mass, there were two eggs that look to be around 10-11 days along. I could see the two little tadpoles looking back at me!!!

Deb


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

salix said:


> Mine have ignored the film cans. Well I was wrong about the eggs. When I looked closer, they didn't look fresh, so I pulled the egg mass (yay for slurpee straws). Anyway, it turned out to be five eggs. The top two were bad. One more looked to be around 5-6 days of development. I'm not sure if it's that old or stopped at that point.
> 
> But in the mass, there were two eggs that look to be around 10-11 days along. I could see the two little tadpoles looking back at me!!!
> 
> Deb


Congrats!

Mine lay in backwards facing horizontal film canisters placed amongst the leaves of begonias, near the back of the viv. They have also started laying leaves that are right up against the door of the viv.

5 eggs seem to be about the average so far for me. Smallest clutch was three. Largest was ten with nine going into the water this afternoon if they've finished hatching.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Congrats on the eggs! Are you (the lucky ones keeping these) finding these to be more bold once settled in and breeding, or are they still pretty shy? 
Scott


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

boombotty said:


> Congrats on the eggs! Are you (the lucky ones keeping these) finding these to be more bold once settled in and breeding, or are they still pretty shy?
> Scott


They are about the same as my lowland fantastica. They have definite active periods and if I am home at 10am I will see them out and about. If they are actively courting sometimes I think I would take a firehose to make them stop.

That being said, chances are you will not see these frogs like you would see imitators.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

boombotty said:


> Congrats on the eggs! Are you (the lucky ones keeping these) finding these to be more bold once settled in and breeding, or are they still pretty shy?
> Scott


I see mine every day. This is probably because I have their vivarium set up in the television room so I can always see when movement is going on. They are pretty active for me when the lights first come on, right in the middle of the day and toward the end of the day just before the lights go off.

They seem to be more active when they're ready to start breeding, but even then they're rather shy.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

boombotty said:


> Congrats on the eggs! Are you (the lucky ones keeping these) finding these to be more bold once settled in and breeding, or are they still pretty shy?
> Scott


My experience is pretty much the same. When I do my morning before work frog check, three of the four are almost always sleeping in the same spot when the lights first come on. One under a leaf on the tank side wall, one on the top of the middle of a fern and one under a magnolia leaf (that leans against the front glass). I fairly frequently find them during the day if I check. They are a funny little frog. They seem to hide in plain sight. You'll find them absolutely frozen in plain view. It's like they think if they don't move, you can't see them. A pretty brightly colored frog for that strategy!

Deb


----------

